# being sued need help



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

The extra time was due to changes she had made during the project plus the additional bathroom needing a raised floor for plumbing I also had to fix plumbing mistakes from her plumber and electrical mistakes made by her electrician due to her changing her mind


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

She paid you by the day, what difference would it make what you did?


----------



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

How do you put pics on here


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

greens said:


> The extra time was due to changes she had made during the project plus the additional bathroom needing a raised floor for plumbing I also had to fix plumbing mistakes from her plumber and electrical mistakes made by her electrician due to her changing her mind


Signed change orders?


----------



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

I Was just saying that is why it went out side the 10 days


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

greens said:


> The extra time was due to changes she had made during the project plus the additional bathroom needing a raised floor for plumbing I also had to fix plumbing mistakes from her plumber and electrical mistakes made by her electrician due to her changing her mind


Those are change orders. Hopefully you documented those as well and had her sign off.

It would be helpful to see your original contract with names and pricing blurred out. 

None of us are lawyers (that I know of) but we deal with the standard clauses all the time and know what they mean.


----------



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

There were no signed change orders did not know I needed them


----------



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

If she wrote the third check would that not clearly state that she was happy with the work up to that point?


----------



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

This was a hand written contract


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

greens said:


> There were no signed change orders did not know I needed them


That could be an issue. Post what you've got and the guys here will try to guide you. 

For those of you ready to pounce, not necessary. We all started somewhere.


----------



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

How do I post a pic on here


----------



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

Look me up on facebook greens make ready and remodeling message me on there so I can show you the pics of it


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry Greens, something just aint right with your version.

If you have performed in the exemplary fashion you describe and the job went as far as it did with payments and no objections, then the job blows up over a minor taping issue....

What exactly did you contract to do???


----------



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

She states that she does not feel that the job was done it a timely fashion. We were in the finishing stages when she halted the project


----------



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

I have yet to have a complaint on any of my job thus far and nearly all of them have been over 50,000


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

How does she know what a timely fashion should be? Is she experienced in the field?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

greens said:


> Look me up on facebook greens make ready and remodeling message me on there so I can show you the pics of it


Sorry, not interested in taking this to FB. Find a kid to show you how to post the pics here and your contract with names and pricing blocked out.

Or one of the techie geeks here might do you a favor and get them over here.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

greens said:


> She states that she does not feel that the job was done it a timely fashion. We were in the finishing stages when she halted the project


If the job was delayed due to changes, then signed change orders would be needed.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Greensmakeready/

Your Facebook page.

Sasha is a lovely woman, congratulations sir.

Well so far it sounds like the customer is just trying to get free stuff from you by bullying you with the treat of a lawsuit. I think the most that she could do is to take you to small claims court. No lawyers involved in that. The "pain and suffering" is the BS that stands out.

Treat her well, find out what the problem is and see if she can be reasonable. Remain professional at all times. Try and fix whatever her BS complaint is and don't let it worry you too much.

A judge in small claims can sniff out BS from miles away.

Andy.


----------



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

I have another job going as well no complaints at all and that one is a whole house remodel for over 80,000 it not the quality of the work I have always been commended on my work.


----------



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you griz


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's the best advice you'll get here:
*
DO NOT ask for legal advice on an internet forum. Deal solely with a lawyer.
*
Heck, even your post here could get dragged into the proceedings, should there be any.


----------



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

Griz wouldn't that be pointless if she has already paid


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tell her you had to use her refund to purchase new tools now she owes you more. Send her a bill.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

For the last time from me: Lawyer up.

Good Luck


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

greens said:


> Griz wouldn't that be pointless if she has already paid


Yes, my bad thinking she still owed you money.


----------



## greens (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank yall. I had already planned to see a lawyer tomorrow. Was just really hoping to not have to deal with this sort of thing this early in the game. Don't really know the damage one person can do to your name, hoping it's not to bad.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe "Greens" as a name, struck a chord with her. :laughing:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> For the last time from me: Lawyer up.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3KywWPY5zQ


Ah, I'd wait and watch casenet to see if she even files. when in fact there's a summons for you then worry about a lawyer. You can go for a consultation but now with the tool thing this sounds like a player. 

If i gave out my name and you see how many times I've been sued..you'd freak....and guess who the only ones who were successful? The government...they always win 

Most lawyers won't even screw with this...trust me and the interrogatories would hang her


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I hope you are as straight up as you describe.

Good luck.

PS: punch list= the minor details an owner points out that need attention at the end of a job.

Should be a VERY short list


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

A lawyer once told me you can sue anybody for anything...Whether you win or not is another matter entirely....and if you win...collecting your money is still another matter entirely


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

when you involve attornies you are likely only furthering your losses...


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

griz said:


> when you involve attornies you are likely only furthering your losses...


I just got done with 3 of them....well one is still hanging....they drag this chit out in hopes they'll wear you down and you'll settle when they don't have anything to hang you with...it's a game. I've seen people just cave and then they have people poking around in you financials...Phuck that. 

I've also seen people awarded a judgement only to have the defendant file bankruptcy or have all the assets tied up in a trust. The whole thing stinks and the only ones that win are the lawyers


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

griz said:


> I hope you are as straight up as you describe.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ...


I thought punch list was a list of the subs that the GC wanted to punch for not doing some certain little things that hold up the money flow at the end.:laughing:

Maybe the employee's a sub wants to punch for always leaving when 95% done? Just spitballin here.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

greens said:


> And yes it is written



Can you post a copy of the contract and block out the personal information? Post some pictures of the work she is complaining about.


----------



## DaemarConst (Aug 13, 2016)

I'd give her the "vitamin d". Maybe she's angry and hasn't gotten any or enough ?


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Contract hand written. NO MORE. Get it typed up and reviewed by a lawyer. Money well spent. You need sections of wording that covers this kind of crap. Arbitration, scope of work (SOW), payment schedules, access to the job, pets, acts of God or ET for that matter. You don't know it but you're an open target for some cheap SOB to take a shot at. Anyone on here will tell you Contract, Contract, Contract. Now you know about change orders or CO's. Anything that is not covered by the CONTRACT is a CHANGE ORDER singed by the Home Owner and you. I'm just a Carpenter and know that. Actually I just pay attention to what my Contractor Talk peers preach.


----------



## Veronica494 (Sep 21, 2016)

If you have the photos, and a written contract, you should be in good shape in court unless there's some major issues. Your client might just be trying to strong arm you, talking big but when push comes to shove she won't go to court. She could be having money problems somewhere, and just making excuses to try and get her money back and a job done for free. I've had "buyers remorse' customers before.

But don't back down if you're in the right. Court is a real pain, but it's worth it to not lose the money and time you've invested in this project.


----------



## Russ in AK (Mar 4, 2016)

I, like a few other posters here, can't help but be skeptical of your version of the story.

You claim to be a professional contractor who's performed several high quality jobs, a man who's "commended on [his] work."

And yet, you don't know what a lien is, or what purpose it may serve a contractor? More shockingly, you don't know that you need a change order to make any changes to the scope outlined in the contract? You don't know what a "punch list" is? 

"Change order" and "punch list" are two phrases uttered more than almost any other by a contractor. Not knowing what they are, or why you need them, is like a player for the Red Sox not knowing why he needs a baseball mitt.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I watched some of your videos. You need to consider that you are going to have some customers with ligament complaints until you change some things in your operation. Start by putting down the camera and buying some tool pouches and work cloths. If you are posting that many safety violations on your page, I am sure there is a lot more thats questionable happening.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Russ in AK said:


> I, like a few other posters here, can't help but be skeptical of your version of the story.
> 
> You claim to be a professional contractor who's performed several high quality jobs, a man who's "commended on [his] work."
> 
> ...


Let's cut him some slack in this department. I know plenty of skilled installers that were not as equally skilled in business law and practices. It would also be more likely to occur with individuals speaking English as a second language, or 1st or second generation immigrants.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

If someone kept me from my tools I would wait in their driveway until the police arrived.


----------



## 12shinglemyroof (Aug 30, 2016)

One word of advice I will give you...don't ever tell a homeowner that you are a new contractor. You're a sitting duck waiting to be shot. I made that mistake when I first started and I had people left and right trying to skirt around payments, threaten lawsuits, and demand refunds. I painted myself into a corner by trusting that the homeowners would do right after I told them I was brand new just trying to build up a customer base. They smelled blood and teed off on me. Don't do it again!


----------

